# My NY trip - first time in the US!



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, I make it official now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will fly to New York this Thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sooo excited and still can't believe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be my first trip to the US. I can't sleep well since a few days. The trip is my last year's birthday present from my boyfriend (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). He knew it had been a big dream for me since many years.

But he won't come with me (he doesn't want to fly so long) so I will fly with a friend. I will arrive in NY during Thursday (April 9th) and leave on Sunday (April 12th). I will be back in Germany Monday, April 13th.

We have a very full programm for these three days, it is not so much time and we want to see as much as possible. 
My friend is not into makeup at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but she must come to Macy's, MAC and MUFe with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will make sure to get the time to go there.

Speaking of makeup I hope to get the new Dazzleglasses in NY and my first MUFE e/s!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a few things more... I decided not to get the "rests" of Sugar Sweet there and wait for my Sugar Sweet order at the beginning of May here. I prefer to get items from the perm line.

I am so excited to see what the city is like, to speak English again and just enjoying to be there.
I will share pics and thoughts with you if I come back!

Talk to you soon!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

OH Susanne you are gonna be in for such a great time...NY is fabulous...you should hook up with Adina...she will show you the sites and the m/u !! This is gonna be a treat for you!!...NY is very faced paced so be prepared....Let us know how it goes....I love going to NY!!! Some of the hotels not so much...But hopefully you stay in a good one!!! Take TONS of pictures


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 6, 2009)

aww yay! Youll be in my hometown!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2009)

Yay for you, Susanne! You're going to have lots of fun and a great shopping spree.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

You lucky thing! I hope you have an amazing time


----------



## Willa (Apr 6, 2009)

Lucky you!
New York is only 6h by car from Montreal and I don't go as much as I like too
It's sooooo much fun over there... all the shopping places, restaurants...

This website is great for planning
New York Magazine -- NYC Guide to Restaurants, Fashion, Nightlife, Shopping, Politics, Movies

Have a great trip!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm so excited for you Susanne!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 6, 2009)

Yay Susanne!

Remember, if you have a free moment you know who to call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Helene, get your behind down here!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yay Susanne!

Remember, if you have a free moment you know who to call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 Yes!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 6, 2009)

Have fun!!! I've only been to NY once when I was like 10, but it was awesome. I'd love to go back. 

Safe travels, and I hope you enjoy your first time to the US!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 6, 2009)

Have a great time Susanne and don't forget to go to the NY Pro store.. it looks awesome.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Have a wonderful time in NY, Susanne! I will miss you but I am so happy for you that you can fly to NY! You deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy emptying the MAC and MUFE stores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good and safe trip!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

I will miss you, too!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will miss you, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 6, 2009)

Susanne, you're coming to NY?  Woooohoooo!  Best city ever.....I'm not biased or anything....lol....enjoy your time there....soak up as much as you can....and SHOP, SHOP, SHOP!  Hehe....you must report back!  And, as Adina said, if you get a free moment let her know!  And maybe I could pop by to say hi as well!


----------



## Willa (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Helene, get your behind down here!_

 
It's all about the money, believe me, I'd live there if I could


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2009)

Have a wonderful time Susanne!  You will be missed around here but I can't wait to hear all about your trip.  New York is so amazing and you picked a good place to go on your first trip to the US.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2009)

Susanne, you'll be in my backyard too! Have a fabulous time, if you have any questions you can pm me.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you all! I am really excited now


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

What an amazing opportunity! Have fun!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 7, 2009)

have fun! hope you enjoy the trip


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

Susanne, that's fabulous!!! Enjoy your trip and please take a lot of pictures, especially at the NYC PRO Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll miss you here


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you! I look forward talking to you on Monday again


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2009)

Susanne, have fun!!!!


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 8, 2009)

That's amazing Susanne!! NY is one of my dream travel destinations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss-lilly* 

 
_That's amazing Susanne!! NY is one of my dream travel destinations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a wonderful time!!_

 
And Athens is one of mine...


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope you have a great time Susanne!! I've always wanted to go to New York.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 8, 2009)

Hope you have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 8, 2009)

You will love it there! NY is so much fun. My favorite places are Time Square and free ferry trip which goes by Statue of Liberty! Its awesome! Have fun! I think I will go there again this year.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Apr 8, 2009)

you're going to be right by me =). you're gonna have sooooo much fun!! you HAVE to go to times square... and please take tons of pictures+ post them! i live 15 minutes from the city, but i still love seeing pictures of it. it's amazing.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

have an amazing time! take lots of pictures & have a safe trip
i've never been to NY.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 8, 2009)

Have fun, Susanne!  I'm so jealous.  I've never been to NYC, but I desperately want to go!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 8, 2009)

have fun, and seriously, don't worry about hitting up makeup counters, enjoy seeing the sights of New York city!!  makeup will still be the same when you get back home.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2009)

Im so excited for you! Im excited to see what you think! Definitly walk fast, Dont skip a thing... I wish you were staying longer! Theres so much to do!! Show us lots of pictures!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Have tons of fun! I love NY! I've been there twice and I'm itching to go back!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2009)

wow you're very lucky Susanne! what an amazing present!! i've always wanted to go to new york! can't wait to see all your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you have safe flights.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hope you're having a wonderful time!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 12, 2009)

Have funnnn! I will be there in a few weeks for interviews and then moving to the city for good at the end of June. Def post pics, I've been there several times but I just LOVE IT!!


----------



## matsubie (Apr 13, 2009)

oh - haha, i missed your post until now.  
hope you had a good time in nyc!

hope you stopped by the mac pro store on 23rd st.  that place is fantastic.  

hope you had a good time.  post pictures


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2009)

I am back!! So tired......The journey was stressful, but it was so worth it!! Amazing! Can't believe I was there and now at home again.

Give me one or two days, then I will share pics and thoughts with you!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay, can't wait to read the amazing adventures that you had and i can't wait to see pictures


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad you are back Susanne ...I know you will need a couple days to get over the jet-lag and just get back to your time zone adjustments!!! I hope you had a blast!


----------



## Willa (Apr 13, 2009)

Haaaa I can't wait to read your story!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome back Susanne!  We missed you!!  I can't wait to hear about your trip, see pictures, and see all of the makeup you bought!!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Apr 13, 2009)

cant wait to hear about your trip!! <3


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay!  Glad you had a great trip to NYC   Can't wait to hear all about your trip...what you did, saw, bought, etc.!  You were missed here!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will let you know if I post the thread with my pics!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad you had a fab trip! I can't wait to be back in NY in 2 wks!!! I love that city!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome back hon! Hope it was a blast!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 14, 2009)

I wanna see the pics and hear all about it.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 15, 2009)

What an amazing boyfriend you have!! I can't wait to see your NYC haul.

Have a great time!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome back, girl! Can't wait to see your photos


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2009)

i also can't wait to see pictures! i'd love to go to new york so i'm really interested on what you thought of everything!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Here they are:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/m...7/#post1597782


----------

